# Research participants needed - nightlife in Newcastle



## sushilover (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi folks.

I'm a researcher based at the University of Kent and if you are based in Newcastle, I'd like to invite you to complete a short online survey at http://survey.kent.ac.uk/nightlife - we are trying to gather public perceptions of nightlife in these areas with a particular focus on lap-dancing clubs. 

There's a chance to win a £50 shopping voucher - all responses are anonymous and you are not obligated to leave your email address.

The survey will be live till 1st September 2012 and is open to everyone over the age of 18.

Thank you for reading!

Billie Lister


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 25, 2012)

No one posts in this forum cos we're too busy wallowing in grimness


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 25, 2012)

i like lapdancers fwiw


----------



## pogofish (Feb 25, 2012)

sushilover said:


> Hi folks.
> I'm a researcher based at the University of Kent and if you are based in Newcastle, I'd like to invite you to complete a short online survey at http://survey.kent.ac.uk/nightlife - we are trying to gather public perceptions of nightlife in these areas with a particular focus on lap-dancing clubs.
> There's a chance to win a £50 shopping voucher - all responses are anonymous and you are not obligated to leave your email address.
> The survey will be live till 1st September 2012 and is open to everyone over the age of 18.
> ...


 
Not a very good researcher then!

Did you bother to read the section of the FAQ about using this place for "research"?


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

I still want to know how this helps research into the Scottish lapdancing industry.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> I still want to know how this helps research into the Scottish lapdancing industry.


tbf Newcastle is mostly North of Hadrians Wall


----------

